# Parents of more than one How Far Apart Are Your Babies?



## beautifulboy (Apr 5, 2009)

Okay so this is not a poll because I can't figure out how to make a poll stick with the new system...anyway, no matter...

My brother and I are 8 long years apart, DP's siblings are 3 years and 5 years older than him, my paternal grandmother planned each of her 3 children to be exactly 5 years apart, and on the other side my mom is only 14 months younger than her sister (and that was planned too)...........

If you have two kiddos, how far apart are your babies? We are TTC #2 and are just wondering what other parents have done. If we conceive soon our DS will be just turning three when the new baby is born.

We welcome comments below as to why it worked out this way for you. ( ie: If your kids are 3 yrs apart did you plan it that way? Or was it more by chance?) And also we welcome comments about what you think of the timing now that your kids are older.

Looking forward to reading your replies


----------



## lyterae (Jul 10, 2005)

Baby #2 is currently still baking, our children will be a little over 5 years apart. We really were not planning on having children until around this time in our life, we had hoped to be financially secure,etc before we started our family. That did not work out and we had DD during our second year of marriage. We had originally wanted our children to be close in age, however because our first child came into our lives so much sooner than anticipated we were not ready for another child until recently.

I think that if it works out I would really like a smaller age gap (2-3 years) between #2 and #3...


----------



## javilu (Oct 20, 2007)

I seem to take a semi-longish time to conceive, so I haven't prevented since I got my PPAF at 13 months PP. Ideally, I'd like a 2-year to 2.5-year spacing, but I have very little control over that. My siblings are 6, 8, and 10 years younger than me, and while we get along, I essentially felt more like an aunt or mini-mom to them than a sibling. My husband is an only child.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, I have 3 but figured I would throw my 2 cents worth in







My kiddos are all exactly (they all have the same birth DAY) 23 mos. apart. ONLY DD1 was planned, I had HB's with dd2 and ds so I was not induced, it just happened that way.........

Anyways, it was so easy with only 2 being so close when dd2 was born, she just fit right in....but it didn't hurt that she was such a good sleeper and had an all around good temperment. I could have even imagined them being closer BUT the part that WAS HARD was when my milk dried up and dd1 stopped nursing and having horrible m/s and not being able to function when dd1 still needed me so much at only 14 mos. old. So in that sense I would have liked a bigger age gap.

All in all, IMO I think a 2 1/2-3 yrs. age gap would be ideal.......at that young of an age any couple of months you add make such a difference.

FWIW, when I had ds it was the complete opposite! I hate to use this word but it was completely horrible for us as a family after ds was born. But every 6 mos. that goes by it gets a little easier.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I have four kids, all 23-25 months apart. The 2-year age gap has worked out well for us, though I definitely see advantages to waiting a little longer in between babies.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

3 years almost exactly. I would have killed myself or DS if they had been any closer! My pregnancy was rough and the first 8-9mos of DD's life were rough. I felt like I was just spread so thinly all the time. It's much better now, but there was a good year and a half were I was just STRUNG out. But that's my personality. I know many who have them closer and do just fine.


----------



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

My siblings and I are all spaced exactly 5 1/2 years (to the month). We played well together as young kids but had our phases when we weren't as close (a 15 year old may not want to spend a ton of time with a 10 year old if their friends are over). We're a close family and all get along for the most part. My older sister is one of my closest friends and I hope to have that with my (much) younger sister when she's out of her know it all teenage years!









My first and second are 3 1/2 years apart and my second and third are 2 1/2 years apart. I wanted all my kids two years apart but due to life being out of my control..they're not. I can say that the 3 1/2 year age gap was easier than the 2 1/2is so far. That may be partly because my first wasn't BFing by the time my second was born. Tandem nursing is awesome but sometimes difficult and my second has shown more jealously over the baby than my first did. I think it'll be great in a year and a half or so though. I think the younger two will play together really well.

I would like my next one in two years but it depends on the baby's personality... If she seems high need and like she wouldn't handle it well, we'll wait a little longer. I REALLY think that there's no perfect number. I've asked so many people this same question and I've really learned that there are pros and cons to each and that no matter what kids will argue/fight/annoy each other and they may or may not be close or end up close as adults no matter WHAT the age difference. I think the best age gap is what is best for the whole family.


----------



## musicoholic (Jun 26, 2006)

This is a question I've been asking myself for quite a while!

We're now TTC#2.... my DS will turn 6 in about a month.... but for various reasons we have-and-haven't tried before now. Now I've figured out I am ready for another - I'm scared for a whole new set of reasons!!

In the end - I think it all comes down to you, and your children's personalities. Bigger age gaps work for some - closer gaps work better for others. My DS has been a very high-maintenance being, but is so not cut out to be an only child. Aside from my issues on the subject, I think he's finally ready to adapt his world around someone else. Fingers crossed! ♥♥♥


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

My kids are exactly 3 years and 3 days apart... we wanted less and started TTCing when DS was 3-4 months old. It took 2 years to get pregnant with DD.

However, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the age difference between them. DS was old enough to really enjoy my pregnancy with me and then help when she was born and has always felt so protective of his baby sister... He's always been a big help with her but more then anything, they are SOOOO close. He helps her with everything she does, he protects her... and she worships the very ground he walks on. He is her hero. Sure they have their little siblings disagreements sometimes but for the most part, they get along REALLY well and have just enough in common that they play well together but DD also understands why DS gets to do things she doesn't because of age.

We are now TTC #3 and they will be AT LEAST 5 years apart... that one makes me nervous as my sister and I were 5 years apart growing up and HATED each other as do DS and DSS who are 6 years apart.... But DS and DSD are 8 years apart and that relationship has always been super close so I don't know if it's the age difference or just the difference in personalities.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

My oldest is 7 years old (today!), my middle child will be 4 in February, and my youngest will be 2 in January. Between my oldest and middle child, I had a son who passed away. So, between the youngest two, there are 23 months between them, and then between the middle child and the oldest, there are 3 years 9 months.


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

DH is 7 and 14 years older than his two sisters. I'm 5 years older than my sister. We decided we wanted our children closer together. DS was conceived when DD was 10 months old; they're 19 months apart. I really like the spacing we have. Personality-wise, our kiddos get along really well, so it's great to have them be able to play together on a similar level and enjoy each other's friendship. The first couple of years were, admittedly, absolutely insane and completely lacking in sleep. But for us, it was worth it.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

There's 6.5 years between #1 and #2; 3.5 years between #2 and #3; and 2 years 3 months between #3 and #4. My personal preference is a smaller gap - the 6+ year gap is the hardest in my experience.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

#1 and #2 are 3y and 10m apart, #2 and #3 are exactly 2.5y apart.I vastly preferred the 3 year spacing.


----------



## elus0814 (Sep 21, 2009)

We have four. The older two are 15 months apart and the younger two are 17 months apart with a three year and three month gap between the two 'sets'. I hope that makes sense. With the two 'sets' it's almost like having two sets of twins. The oldest just turned six and the youngest is almost three months with an almost five year old and a 20 month old in between.

I think the spacing can end up differently with different families and genders. My sister is less then two years older than me and we grew up and still are very close but my husband and his brother who are just under two years apart grew up fighting but are ok now, though not close.

Our two 'sets' are three years three months apart. This was very difficult for me. Just as the older ones were becoming more independent, playing on their own, feeding themselves, out of diapers, etc. we had another and were pushed back to square one. I wouldn't choose to have kids any more than two years apart.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a 5 year gap inbetween my two kids. The age difference has be super easy. My DS was very independant by 5yo and really loves his little sister. We plan on having another asap possible, but I'm 15mo pp and my body is still out of wack.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

four, five, three, three years and twenty months. I like the three year age gap, the larger age differences have been just fine but i'm really nervous about juggling two under two.


----------



## MunchiesMom (Apr 10, 2010)

II've been pondering this too. DS is 2.5 and we're just talking about TTC #2. If it happens this month, DS will be 3 years 3 months when the baby arrives. I look around and see all my frined with 1-2 year spacing and it makes me feel like I'm missing out or robbing DS of something. But PPAF hadn't arrived for me nutil this month, so I guess it was out of my hands. I'm glad to see there are some mamas who like the 3-4 year spacing.


----------



## e13lorena (May 11, 2003)

I have 3 - the first two are 4 years apart, the second and third are nearly 2 years apart. ages 12, 8, 6 - they're always even numbers on the even years - kind of neat! If we have another he/she will be at least 8 years apart from my youngest.

Erin


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

I wouldn't choose anything closer than three years. I feel it gives the baby time to be a baby, lots of time to nurse and to also not be so dependent on me. I have a 7, 4 and 1yo who are all great friends! They look out for one another and generally have a great time playing together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunchiesMom*
> 
> II've been pondering this too. DS is 2.5 and we're just talking about TTC #2. If it happens this month, DS will be 3 years 3 months when the baby arrives. I look around and see all my frined with 1-2 year spacing and it makes me feel like I'm missing out or robbing DS of something. But PPAF hadn't arrived for me nutil this month, so I guess it was out of my hands. I'm glad to see there are some mamas who like the 3-4 year spacing.


----------



## MunchiesMom (Apr 10, 2010)

This post means the world to me!! Just wanted to thank you, beautifulboy, for starting it! As I noted earlier, I've been thinking about this a lot lately as we discuss TTC #2. I posted somewhere else - and no one responded - about my hesitation for baby #2. DS is BF, co-sleeping, and we have a super healthy attachment. I imagine that our relationship will change with #2, which I realize it will but I hope not too much. As you experienced mamas went on to have your second and third children, did you know of go through a grieving process about loosing the relationship with your first child? Did you ever feel like you were shorting your only child by wanting additional children?

I realize how incredible the relationship a sibling can bring. My sister, only sibling, died in a tragic car accident when she was 16 and I was 13. I want to give my son a sister or brother someday. I also want to BF him for as long as possible. I want to keep him close and love how things are now, so I worry what bringing on a baby could do.

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack this tread. But thanks again all for the great advice!


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunchiesMom* As you experienced mamas went on to have your second and third children, did you know of go through a grieving process about loosing the relationship with your first child? Did you ever feel like you were shorting your only child by wanting additional children?


I feel like this every time.


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

I have 4 kids...They are just about 1,2,and 3 years apart. I prefer 3 years.


----------



## beautifulboy (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunchiesMom*
> 
> As you experienced mamas went on to have your second and third children, did you know of go through a grieving process about loosing the relationship with your first child? Did you ever feel like you were shorting your only child by wanting additional children?
> 
> I realize how incredible the relationship a sibling can bring. My sister, only sibling, died in a tragic car accident when she was 16 and I was 13. I want to give my son a sister or brother someday. I also want to BF him for as long as possible. I want to keep him close and love how things are now, so I worry what bringing on a baby could do.


I don't have a second (yet!) but I totally get what you're saying, I think my Ds is going to come crashing down to earth if a new baby arrives. We are very attached, BFing, cosleeping and spending every minute together except when I go to the gym 4x a week (which is hard for him lately).

I think the bond between siblings is equally as important, though. One big reason I want to have another is so my boy isn't lonely in life, so he has someone.


----------



## inky leeuhhh (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunchiesMom*
> 
> II've been pondering this too. DS is 2.5 and we're just talking about TTC #2. If it happens this month, DS will be 3 years 3 months when the baby arrives. I look around and see all my frined with 1-2 year spacing and it makes me feel like I'm missing out or robbing DS of something. But PPAF hadn't arrived for me nutil this month, so I guess it was out of my hands. I'm glad to see there are some mamas who like the 3-4 year spacing.


munch, our dcs have the same birthday!

as for the question- my first and second are five years apart. i think for us the spacing would not have worked any other way. dd1 has autism and would have been a real handful if a baby had come along any sooner than this. that said, i want the second and third a little closer together. i just got ppaf at 20 mos pp, and we will not be preventing pregnancy, but my cycles are really irregular so i doubt i will concieve right away. we'll see! ideally, i'd like to get pg when dd2 is about 2.5.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

DDFC

our son will be 5 years and 7 months old when the new baby comes. when i write it down it feels like SUCH a huge age difference and i never in a million years would have assumed we'd wait so long to TTC #2, but i think it really depends on you and your child! haye is very spirited and sensitive and i nursed him until his 4th birthday which turned out to be really important to us. we knew he wasn't ready until really the past year and then it was just a matter of us all being ready! and i am pretty sure i will LOVE this age gap...haye is already super helpful around the house and shopping etc, plus he is extremely excited about the baby and i don't think that we will be dealing with much resentment on his part towards the baby seeing as we gave him so much time with just us, which he definitely needed.


----------



## stellamia (Oct 18, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryleeee*
> 
> DDFC
> 
> our son will be 5 years and 7 months old when the new baby comes. when i write it down it feels like SUCH a huge age difference and i never in a million years would have assumed we'd wait so long to TTC #2, but i think it really depends on you and your child! haye is very spirited and sensitive and i nursed him until his 4th birthday which turned out to be really important to us. we knew he wasn't ready until really the past year and then it was just a matter of us all being ready! and i am pretty sure i will LOVE this age gap...haye is already super helpful around the house and shopping etc, plus he is extremely excited about the baby and i don't think that we will be dealing with much resentment on his part towards the baby seeing as we gave him so much time with just us, which he definitely needed.


I think it's incredible that you were so respectful and aware of your son's needs and waited to give him a sibling based on that! I'm very close with my sister who is 5 1/2 years older than I am. I think all different age gaps work and sometimes closeness is based on so many factors beside age difference.

This is off topic and I know you didn't wean your son for this reason, but I also nursed till I was four. I "gave it up" because my Mom was told it was dangerous to nurse while pregnant so she wanted to wean me before she TTC. It's so sad that 26 years later my Dr. told me the same thing. My son was 21 months when I got pregnant and my Dr. said "You have to stop [breastfeeding] NOW." I can't believe that misinformation is STILL out there and being perpetuated by Dr's of all people.


----------



## Flower of Bliss (Jun 13, 2006)

My two are 3 years apart (their birthdays are only 6 days apart!). We wanted a 2-3 year age gap. It took us about 2 years to conceive DD1, which eventually involved fertility treatments. We started TTC#2 with fertility treatments when DD1 was only 15 months old. I was still nursing, and we would try a month, then wait a few months to try again. I tried to be relaxed about it all, but it was emotionally rough.

When DD1 was about 25 months she started announcing "my sister is coming" and started cutting back on nursing (and briefly insisted she wanted to sleep in her own bed). I tried yet another clomid cycle during that time, which was considered a failure (no mature follicles by day 16). DD2 was conceived on day 31 of that cycle, 3 days after DD1's very last nursing session.

I'm very very happy with the 3 year age gap. We're planning to have a 3rd, but I'm not ready to actively try yet. DD2 is 15 months now. I'd like to give her another 6-18 months of being the baby (and nursling) before I'm pregnant again. I'd be really happy with another 3 year age gap. Though, I'll admit that I'm already at the point that I'm really craving another pregnancy. We aren't preventing and wouldn't be upset with a surprise pregnancy before then.


----------



## trini (Sep 20, 2005)

I like this thread. My brothers and I are all one year apart and I always thought I'd have my children closely spaced. We ended up dealing with infertility (both primary and secondary). DS is 5 and will be at least 6 when our next child is born (if I conceive again soon and carry the child to term).

I've had to grieve my "plan" of having them close in age. Still dealing with it, actually. I try to focus on the positives. DS is very independent and I do like the idea of getting to enjoy the "baby years" for a lot longer instead of having them overlap and everything being a blur, as I imagine it was for my mom with 3 under 3 when I was born.

Still, I secretly wish for #2 and #3 to be closely spaced. They'll have to be if we have 3, as dh and I are getting up there in age.


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

Wow lots of planned and unplanned far-apart spacing! I guess I'm in the minority. My first two are 20.5 months apart. #2 and #3 are 14 months apart. #3 and #4 will be, Gd willing, 19 months apart. Then we're done 

Now that dd (aka #3) is walking, I'm feeling overwhelmed. We didn't plan the 14 month age gap but in retrospect it's fine. Things will be super crazy for the next 2+ years until everyone is a little more self-sufficient and I'll have to learn to ask for help (and learn to understand whether people are actually offering 'help' and not just 'offering'...but that's another post). I'm hoping if I can keep it all together enough that they will end up best friends.


----------



## Schae (Oct 6, 2006)

My sister and I are 6 years apart, we weren't close growing up. But now at 29 and 23, we are very very close.

DS1 and DS2 are 5 years 7 months apart. We had planned for a 4 year gap, but lost babies on our journey to have ds2. In retrospect, I would not handle a smaller gap (maybe I lack patience?), I am happy that ds1 is in school during the day, giving me time to bond with ds2. I bow down to mothers with toddlers and little babies! If we have a third, ds2 would have to be in preschool by the time number 3 arrives.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Oldest & middle are 4 years 4 days apart. Middle & youngest are 20 months apart. I do not recommend the latter, lol. At least not if you're easily stressed and struggle with patience like me. I loved the 4 year age gap between my older two. We're TTC right now, and #3 and #4 will be just over 4 years apart if we conceive pretty soon.


----------



## Aliy (Jun 1, 2010)

my first two are exaclty 2 years apart... well and 24hours and 2 minutes....lol ds2 will be 29 months when this baby is born. I really like the two year spaceing. they get along really well and play greatly together


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

My DDs are 2 years, 2 months apart and we wanted them pretty close.  The only downside, that I see, is that my milk dried up and DD1 was only 18 months. She continued to nurse and now I am tandem, so it seems to have worked out. I am wanting the next 2 to be about the same spacing as well.


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

0


----------



## karmab (Jan 29, 2010)

babies one and two are 24 mins apart (twins!). then there is an 8 year gap before ds #3, then 2 years and 5 days later, dd (kid #4.) now my youngest is 12 and my oldest two are almost 23 years old, and im expecting #5. i can see advantages to having them close (you are in the groove, have all the stuff) and spread out (more undivided time with each, they can help out with younger sibs.)


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

I have 3. My oldest Ds#1 was 2yrs 5m when my second was born. When my third was born DD#2 was 3yrs 2m and DS#1 was 5.5yrs. Both times worked out just perfectly for us. Each of them being from my perspective ready for a sibling,and too to being an older sibling without much issue. We are planning number 4 and looking at trying to conceive in the fall for a summer 2012 baby. Our youngest would be just turning 3. so they would be:: just born, 3yrs, 6yrs, and 9yrs...born in 03', 06', '09 and '12 and in all 4 seasons  yeah I have some weird math stuff going on in my brain  Now I know where my son gets it from LOL!

Munchiesmom: I was anxious about how my oldest would react to the new baby, but only a little, he loved my belly, loved talking to his baby sister inside, kissed my belly goodnight even, he was so loving already... I knew he would love her on the outside too. I never felt like I didn't have enough love for them both or that he would be shortchanged, maybe a little but not really. Maybe if he was still a baby himself(under 18m) or if he was much older (4+yrs) I would have felt different. I think spacing at least the first 2 around 3 years has many benefits to the family, but ultimately it depends on your own child, you and your spouse.


----------



## babycakes1 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm happy to hear the variety of experiences on this board. We conceived DS easily, but waited to TTC #2 til we were back on our feet, rebalanced and restored. I assumed it would be just as easy to create a second, and that I would have control over my child spacing. I had friends with DCs 1.5-2 year child spacing and it looked tortuous! I feel my relationship with DH couldn't have sustained the stress!

But now... like someone said, I am grieving the loss of the dream of child spacing I had in mind. Every BFN cycle, I have to remind myself that it is fine: fine to have more child spacing, fine that the process is taking longer than I'd imagined, fine that DS doesn't have a sibling yet. I fear that as every month goes by, my DS and my hopeful 2nd will be less and less connected. But I have to remind myself that there are SO many other variables to sibling connection than age spacing.

It's been a year and a half of trying for #2. Every month as my cycle ends, I get so sad. But I start back up again, patience renewed and hopeful optimism restored. It gets draining, though, the constant mental training I must engage in to keep from being saddened.

I definitely feel like I'd like that 2nd pregnancy already!!!!!


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

DD1 was just shy of 4 when DD2 came along after a year of TTC. DD1 was queen of the world, and we wanted #2 sooner so that she would learn that the universe doesn't revolve around her sooner rather than later, but that wasn't in our cards. (My brother is 4 years older than me, and he is almost STILL basically an "only child" who wishes for the "good ol' days" before I came along!)

As is, this couldn't have been more perfect. DD1 was old enough to get excited about her new sibling, and she loved her from the get-go without a second of jealousy! She's also more independent, so I can leave her coloring downstairs while I go change a diaper, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunchiesMom* As you experienced mamas went on to have your second and third children, did you know of go through a grieving process about loosing the relationship with your first child? Did you ever feel like you were shorting your only child by wanting additional children?


Not exactly. DD1 has always been crazy independent, so that I'm very aware of my limited time with her. In other words, she's going off into the world little by little and separating from me, even as I intentionally add 1-on-1 time in daily and try to hold onto her. But seeing how these girls look at each other, I know that the gift of a sibling outweighs any loss of mommy time she might feel.


----------



## love4bob (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm odd too I guess! DD1 and DD2 are 19 months apart(planned), DD2 and DD3 are 14 months apart(unplanned), DD3 and new baby will be 19 months apart(planned). I love having them close. I never get out of the baby phase, so that is easy. I always have everything I need, so I save a lot of money. We are done having babies now though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elisheva*
> 
> Wow lots of planned and unplanned far-apart spacing! I guess I'm in the minority. My first two are 20.5 months apart. #2 and #3 are 14 months apart. #3 and #4 will be, Gd willing, 19 months apart. Then we're done
> 
> Now that dd (aka #3) is walking, I'm feeling overwhelmed. We didn't plan the 14 month age gap but in retrospect it's fine. Things will be super crazy for the next 2+ years until everyone is a little more self-sufficient and I'll have to learn to ask for help (and learn to understand whether people are actually offering 'help' and not just 'offering'...but that's another post). I'm hoping if I can keep it all together enough that they will end up best friends.


----------



## fnpmama (Nov 10, 2010)

DS1 and DS2 are 12 months apart (unplanned). Personally, I would advise against that close in age - and if you are nursing I think it would tough to get them that close in age. But I was unable to breastfeed without supplements and PPAF came at 8wks with my first. DS1 was not even 4mths old when I got pregnant with DS2. The pregnancy, and first year of having 2 under 2 was pretty tough - But I am a fulltime WOHM so that may have added to the stress. Now that they are 2.5 and 1.5 it is getting easier, and they have become fast friends and mischeif makers.

We are planning when to TTC again and thinking that a 3 year age gap between DS2 and #3, would be good. And it seems from the rest of this thread that many of you also prefer the 3 year age gap. I would love to have them both out of dipes before the next one comes, but we shall see what life has in store for us.


----------



## KJunebug (Jan 4, 2011)

Our kids are 26 months apart. Originally we were thinking more like 5 years, since I have a few friends doing it this way and it seems to work for them.... but then I lost my job and was unemployed last year, so we decided to do the whole pregnancy thing without having to deal with maternity leave, working etc. My husband kind of wanted it this way anyway so we could get all the baby-having done while all the gear was still around, and then move on.

So far my older one LOVES LOVES LOVES her younger sister, to the point that it can be overwhelming for her younger sister. If my older one is near a tartrum, often if we just bring the little one in the room it diffuses the escalation. It is hard work with such little girls right now, but I hope it will pay off with them being close as they get older.... time will tell.


----------



## CASSIZ22 (Sep 9, 2011)

We are ttc our second. Our DS is 5 months old. I know it sounds crazy, but my brothers were 13 months apart and they were very close. My older sister is 7 years older than me, and I feel like she isnt as close. The oldest of my two younger brothers is 4 years younger than I. I dont feel particularly close to him either. We only were ever in the same school for two years in elementary school. I want my babies to be close


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

Just beware your milk supply may not survive past the first few months of your preg. Every woman is different so YMMV. I lose my supply totally at13 weeks.


----------

